# GET Parameter auslesen und ausgeben



## ultrakollega (27. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich komme aus dem PHP Lager und hatte nie was mit Perl am Hut. Nun muss ich für
einen Kunden was rausfinden, für Profis ist das sicher eine Lachnummer 

Und zwar brauche ich das hier:


```
<?php

$var = $_GET["aktion"]; // PHP Code, ließt GET Variable aus und zeigt sie an
echo $var;

?>
```

nur in CGI/Perl.

Also sollte ich am Ende eine Variable mit dem Wert der GET Variable "aktion" haben.

Besten Dank erstmal.

Gruß

uk


----------



## GH@NDI (28. April 2006)

Hallo!

Dazu benutzt man in Perl das CGI-Modul dass sich für dich um die komplette Interaktion zwischen Script und Webserver kümmert.

In deinem Fall brauchst du folgenden Code:


```
use CGI;

my $q = new CGI;
my $var = $q->param("aktion");

print $q->header();
print $var;
```

Damit sollte es dann funktionieren, sofern das CGI-Modul installiert ist, wobei mich das mehr als stark überraschen würde, wenn es das nicht wäre.

Schönen Tag noch,
Sven


----------



## ultrakollega (28. April 2006)

Hi Sven,

viele Dank, werd's gleich mal probieren.

Gruß

uk


----------

